# transfert mails Outlook Express vers Mail (Mac) avec IMAP/MAPI qui plante...



## AM28 (18 Septembre 2005)

Voilà, je voudrais transférer mes mails de mon PC (Outlook Express) vers mon ibook.

Dans Outlook Express impossible d'exporter mes mails, j'ai un messapge d'erreur MAPI ne fonctionne pas...   

Tous mes dossiers Outlook Express sont bien visibles au format .dbx (de mémoire). Est-ce qu'il y aurait un autre moyen de récupérer ces fichiers dans Mail ?

merci !

Arnaud


----------



## AM28 (19 Septembre 2005)

Personne pour m'aider ? ;-)


----------



## JediMac (19 Septembre 2005)

Je n'en suis pas sûr, mais si tu ramènes tes .dbx sur ton Mac et que tu utilises le script Outlook Express.scpt qui se trouve ici : /Bibliothèque/Scripts/Mail Scripts/Helper Scripts, peut-être que ça marchera.


----------



## cadreur (18 Août 2006)

La meilleure solution, et ça marche...

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=89869

Voici comment récupérer vos Boîtes à Lettres (et donc messages + fichiers joints) d'Outlook Express PC pour les transférer vers le soft Mail d'Apple.



*Transformer ses BALs (Boîtes à Lettres) sous Windows :*

- sous Windows, téléchargez et installez Netscape (c'est gratuit, mais l'installeur de Netscape va télécharger les fichiers du programme sur le site mère... et c'est long). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Inutile de vous enregistrer, cliquez sur "Annuler".


- Dans Netscape, 





Cliquez sur "Annulez" et quittez l'assistant.






Cliquez "Non".






Allez dans Outils et cliquez sur "Importer".






Choisissez "Messagerie".






Puis "Outlook Express".

Le transfert effectué, vous obtenez une fenêtre de confirmation, cliquez sur "Terminer".


- Quittez Netscape






Allez dans le dossier Outlook Express.sbd. 
Ceci est le chemin sous Win98SE, sous XP,... je ne sais pas. Cherchez un peu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Vous y trouverez les diverses BALs de vos comptes.
Les BALs à l'origine en .dbx sous Outlook Express ont été importées en .msf, compatible avec Netscape Mac !

- Copiez ce dossier et transférez-le sur votre Mac par le moyen de votre choix (CD, Réseau, FTP...).

- Enterrez votre PC. (je déconne, il peut toujours resservir). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Importer ses BALs sur Mac*

- Sous OSX, placez votre dossier Outlook Express Mail.sbd sur le bureau.

- Lancez Mail






et allez à "Importer des boîtes à Lettres".






Choisissez Netscape/Mozilla.






Laissez BAL coché.






Sélectionnez le dossier qui nous intéresse...






puis les BALs.






Et voilà, vous vous retrouvez avec un dossier gris "Importation" où sont tout vos anciens mails et que vous pouvez renommer à votre guise. (chez moi, c'est Pré-Mac, un peu comme... Préhistoire !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








L'avantage de cette technique (plutôt que de se renvoyer ses e-mails) est que les dates de vos anciens courriers sont conservées.


----------



## olivierp75 (4 Mai 2007)

Un grand merci et grand bravo a Cadreur pour la clarte de son explication.
Cette procedure step by step marche a merveille.
Vive le Mac


----------



## corsican (15 Octobre 2007)

J'ai essayé de faire la même chose avec Outlook au lieu de Outlook Express et ca ne marche pas, Mail n'importe qu'un seul email de chaque répertoire.


----------



## BernardRey (15 Octobre 2007)

corsican a dit:


> J'ai essayé de faire la même chose avec Outlook au lieu de Outlook Express et ca ne marche pas, Mail n'importe qu'un seul email de chaque répertoire.


Outlook n'est pas Outlook Express. Mais Outlook Express sait récupérer les messages depuis Outlook. Ceci dit, ce fil est un peu vieillissant. Les versions des logiciels ont changé depuis et tout ne s'applique probablement plus à l'identique. 

Tant qu'à faire une recherche, tu aurais pu trouver des fils plus récents qui décrivent comment importer les données en passant par DbxConv (gratuit mais un peu complexe) ou Outlook2Mac (pas cher et simple).​


----------



## corsican (15 Octobre 2007)

Salut et merci pour ta r&#233;ponse.
En fait j'ai r&#233;ussi en utilisant une autre m&#233;thode parceque celle de Outlook2Mac me nique les dates, par contre c'est long pour ceux qui ont beaucoup de sous r&#233;pertoires de mails:
- sur windows, installer Thunderbird et importer les emails d'Outlook.
- Localiser les fichiers d'emails et les transf&#233;fer sur le Mac.
- sur le Mac, installer Eudora Mailbox Cleaner
- faire un glisser d&#233;poser des fichiers d'emails (ceux sans extension) vers l'ic&#244;ne du programme.
- Dans Mail, choisir BAL>"Reconstruire", pour chaque dossier import&#233;.

En tout cas, je trouve &#231;&#224; franchement nul de la part d'Apple de ne pas avoir fait un outil pour importer les emails de windows, faut pas s'&#233;tonner que les gens h&#233;sitent &#224; passer sous mac.


----------



## BernardRey (16 Octobre 2007)

corsican a dit:


> En fait j'ai réussi en utilisant une autre méthode parce que celle de Outlook2Mac me nique les dates, .../...


A mon avis, DbxConv permet d'aller plus vite, en évitant une partie des manips (et ne "nique pas les dates").


----------



## Gronchy (24 Mars 2009)

J'ai bien suivi les consignes données par Cadreur pour le transfert des boites outlook express de mon PC vers MAIL.
Sur le PC le transfert vers NETSCAPE a bien été réalisé. Les boites aux lettre dans Netscape contiennent bien tous les messages.
Lorsque je copie les fichiers sur MAC j'obtiens chaque fichier en double un sans terminaison l'autre avec la terminaison .msf et à 4ko
ex Boite de réception 34,5 Mo et Boite de réception.msf 4 ko
Lors de l'importation dans mail toutes les boites sont importées avec leurs noms correctes, par contre elles sont vides, il n'y a aucun message à l'intérieur.
Je suis là dessus depuis 2 jours et maintenant je sature.


----------



## malakina (1 Juin 2009)

Gronchy a dit:


> J'ai bien suivi les consignes données par Cadreur pour le transfert des boites outlook express de mon PC vers MAIL.
> Sur le PC le transfert vers NETSCAPE a bien été réalisé. Les boites aux lettre dans Netscape contiennent bien tous les messages.
> Lorsque je copie les fichiers sur MAC j'obtiens chaque fichier en double un sans terminaison l'autre avec la terminaison .msf et à 4ko
> ex Boite de réception 34,5 Mo et Boite de réception.msf 4 ko
> ...



J'ai exactement le même problème et je ne sais plus quoi faire ! :rose:  Si quelqu'un peut nous aider ça serait très gentil de sa part !

D'avance merci !


----------



## pimprenelle75 (5 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire cette manip il y a quelques jours en suivant le tutoriel suivant :

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/outlookmail.html

Qui est très clair et super accessible d'utilisation (je débute sur mac après switch windows et je suis complètement nulle en informatique)

Bonne chance!


----------



## malakina (12 Juin 2009)

pimprenelle75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de faire cette manip il y a quelques jours en suivant le tutoriel suivant :
> 
> ...



MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!
Terminée la galère, ça fonctionne trop bien !


----------



## choufre (4 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilisais jusqu'à ce jour Outlook sur un portable Win et Thunderbird (Icedove) sur une machine linux. Le portable ayant laché, ns avons maintenant un macbook air.

Donc encore novice dans le monde mac.

J'hésite à passer sur Mail plutôt que thunderbird, car je ne voudrais pas me retrouver "prisonnier" d'un format qui ne permettrait plus de rebasculer le cas échéant. Dans l'attente de conseils éclairés!


----------



## male (31 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de me procurer le nouveau office 2011 et il est vraiment bien. je possède 3 comptes mail et un iphone bien pratique pour ajouter des contacts qui se synchoniseront avec Mail.

Quels avantages aurais je à passer à Outlook?


----------

